# July Flounder report - Rockport - Pic heavy!!



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 19 nights of flounder gigging have been good, with flounder limits every trip, and increasing numbers of black drum and sheepshead. Water clarity has been marginal, and hot/dirty water has been a problem early in the night on most trips. Some trips have seen red-hot fast action while others have been a slow grind. Flounder have been in tight schools lately, with lots of empty water in between. Fish size is solid with a 16-17" average most nights. Frequent weather and tide changes and plenty of rainy days have really helped the gigging so far this summer. Flounder gigging should remain good through the rest of summer as long as we don't get in a stagnant weather pattern.

6/13 - Steve M. group of 6. SE wind at 10mph and normal tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead.
6/14 - Jeff G. group of 6. SSE wind at 15-20mph and normal tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 2 black drum .
6/15 - Kevin G. group of 5. SSE wind at 25-30mph and normal tide levels. 25 flounder limit 
6/16 - Rodney  M. group of 2. SE wind at 20mph and normal tide levels. 10 flounder limit 
6/17 - Jeff V. group of 3. SE wind at 5-10mph and normal tide levels. 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead and 2 black drum
6/18 - Beau S. group of 6. SSE wind at 10-15mph and normal tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 2 black drum
6/19 - Angela Z. group of 4. South wind at 20-30mph and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead and 1 black drum
6/20 - Roland A. group of 6. South wind at 15mph and normal tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead.
6/21 - Dale K. group of 2. SSE wind at 15-20mph and normal tide levels. 10 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead.
6/22 - Ralph P. group of 5. SSE wind at 20mph and normal tide levels. 25 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead.
6/23 - Ralph P. group of 6. SSE wind at 25mph and normal tide levels. 30 flounder limit 
6/24 - Will M. group of 4. ESE wind at 25-35mph and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead.
6/25 - Ralph P. group of 4. East wind at 15mph and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit 
6/26 - Freddy R. group of 2. East wind at 10mph and normal tide levels. 10 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead and 2 black drum
6/27 - Gene H. group of 4. SE wind at 10mph and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead and 1 black drum
6/27 Late Trip - Charlie. group of 1. 5 flounder limit 
6/28 - Abe A. group of 6. SE wind at 10mph and low tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead.
7/1 - Bobby T. group of 3. SE wind at 10-15mph and normal tide levels. 15 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead and 3 black drum
7/2 - Will M. group of 5. SE wind at 20mph and normal tide levels. 25 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead and 4 black drum

*Open dates for 2019:*
*July: completely booked*
*August: 18, 19*
*September: 2-4, 9-12, 19, 22-25, 29, 30*
*October: 1-3, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 16, 25, 28, 30, 31*
*November: closed season*
*December: 6, 12, 16-23, 26-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*pics 2*

pics2


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*pics 3*

pics3


----------

